# Daniel Craig über den neuen Bond und seine Zukunft



## Q (4 Mai 2012)

*Daniel Craig: Einmal James Bond, immer James Bond?

Daniel Craig (44) ist mit James Bond noch lange nicht am Ende. Wenn es nach dem britischen Schauspieler ginge, würde er noch ewig die Rolle des smarten Geheimagenten übernehmen. Ende des Jahres wird er in „Skyfall“, dem neusten Teil der Action-Reihe, mittlerweile zum dritten Mal als 007 zu sehen sein. Und wie er hofft, wird dies nicht der letzte Einsatz im Auftrag ihrer Majestät für ihn gewesen sein.

Wie der 44-Jährige jetzt in einem Interview mit BBC erklärte, will er so lange den James Bond geben, bis man ihn nicht mehr sehen will. „Ich werde weiter machen, bis mir Einhalt geboten wird“, so Craig. Aber auch, wenn er sich wünscht, niemals in dieser Rolle ersetzt zu werden, weiß er doch, dass er irgendwann Platz für einen anderen machen muss. Aber Hauptsache James Bond lebt weiter: „Ich weiß, dass jemand nach mir kommen wird und hoffentlich jemand nach ihm - ich will einfach, dass die Filmreihe weitergeht.“

Daniel stand als Nachfolger von Pierce Brosnan (58) erstmals 2005 für „Casino Royale“ in der Rolle des Geheimagenten vor der Kamera. Drei Jahre später folgte dann „Ein Quantum Trost“. Obwohl bis zum Start von „Skyfall“ mittlerweile gut vier Jahre vergangen sind, verriet der Schauspieler, dass es hinter den Kulissen immer mächtig gebrodelt hatte: „Wir haben uns nicht auf unseren Lorbeeren ausgeruht. Wir haben darüber gebrütet, was wir mit diesem Film anstellen“, berichtet der Frauenschwarm und verspricht weiter: „Er wird anders als der letzte Film, aber immer noch ein großartiger Bond-Film.“ Am 1. November wird der neue Bond-Streifen dann auch in den deutschen Kinos zu sehen sein.

Casino Royale markierte die Rückkehr zu Ian Flemings ursprünglicher Bond-Romanfigur. Bond war kein gelackter und ironischer Party-Löwe, sondern Knallhart, pragmatisch, ohne Firlefanz. Casino Royale hatte dabei das scheinbar unmögliche vollbracht und einer totgeglaubten Filmreihe neues Leben eingehaucht.

Trocken, brutal, sexy, und so ein bisschen gentleman, so kam er dann in "Ein Qantum Trost" daher. Der zweite Craig-Bond direkt nach „Casino Royale" führte Angefangenes brutal-konsequent weiter. „Ein Quantum Trost" ist ein furioser, zynisch-kalter Action-Thriller, der sich thematisch auf der Höhe der Zeit befindet, stilistisch auf Realismus baut und damit dem Gaga-Gigantismus der Brosnan-Ära den ausgestreckten Mittelfinger entgegenstreckt. Allerdings kommt bei aller Brutalität die Handlung und die "Entwicklung" der Personen ziemlich kurz. Das soll sich aber ändern.

Daniel Craig: Der neue James Bond ist richtig lustig

Daniel Craig (44) erklärte jetzt, dass die neue James-Bond-Story ‘Skyfall’ ein “sehr lustiger” Film sei, vor allem wegen der Szenen mit den Go-Go-Tänzerinnen. Der Schauspieler wollte endlich auch mal seine humorvolle Seite zeigen. Er sagte: “Man kann nicht versuchen humorvoll zu sein. Es kommt auf die Situationen an. Ich denke, es gibt einige sehr lustige Szenen. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich einen schwarzen Humor habe und es wahrscheinlich nicht jeder verstehen wird.”

Auf die Frage, was in seinem neuen Film anders sein würde, antwortete der 44-jährige: “Es gibt Go Go-Tänzerinnen. Das gabs vorher nicht und ich dachte mir, dass es Zeit wird. Ich zeige damit eine andere Seite von mir.”

Außerdem erklärte der britische Star, dass ‘Skyfall’ wie ein altmodischer Bond-Film im Stil der 50´er Jahre wirken würde, was zum großen Teil mit den Dreharbeiten in der türkischen Stadt Istanbul zu tun hätte. “Es ist einfach großartig, nach Istanbul zu kommen und an verschiedenen Orten zu drehen. Es fühlt sich an, als würde ich einen alten James Bond-Film drehen. Ich lerne immer noch und will jeden Tag herausgefordert werden.”

Berenice Marlohe spielt das neue Bond-Girl und offenbarte, dass sie die Schlafzimmer-Szenen mit Daniel “sehr leicht” fand. In einem Interview mit der britischen ‘Sun’ sagte sie: “Er ist in dem Punkt nicht nur sehr professionell, sondern auch einfach. Ich habe mich entspannt gefühlt und das sind die besten Voraussetzungen, um so was gut hinzukriegen.”

24. James Bond beglückt uns 2014

Auf der CinemaCon verrät Sony, dass der nächste Teil der Bond-Reihe bereits in den Startlöchern steht. Ende 2014 wird der 24. Film über den MI6-Agenten in die Kinos kommen. 

Nach der verhältnismäßig großen Pause zwischen James Bond 007 – Ein Quantum Trost und James Bond 007 – Skyfall soll der 24. James Bond nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen. Wenn Sonys Plan aufgeht, dann dürfen wir schon Ende 2014 mit dem nächsten Abenteuer des Agenten, der im Auftrag Ihrer Majestät unterwegs ist, rechnen. Das hat Rory Bruer, Sony-Präsident für den weltweiten Vertrieb, auf der CinemaCon verraten. Doch die große Frage, die sich alle stellen: Wird Daniel Craig auch im 24. Teil der Reihe die Rolle des James Bond übernehmen?

Nach James Bond 007 – Casino Royale (2006), James Bond 007 – Ein Quantum Trost (2008) und James Bond 007 – Skyfall (2012) wäre das der vierte James-Bond-Film, in dem Daniel Craig mitwirkt. Wie /Film berichtet, hat der Schauspieler einen Vertrag für drei Bond-Filme unterzeichnet – mit der Option auf einen vierten. Sollte er auch nach Skyfall wieder in den Agenten-Smoking schlüpfen, so bliebe Daniel Craig in der Zwischenzeit nicht sonderlich viel Zeit für andere Filmprojekte. Collider sieht keine Anzeichen dafür, dass Daniel Craig die Rolle an den Nagel hängen könnte. Auf eine offizielle Bestätitung von Sony oder Daniel Craig müssen wir uns jedoch noch gedulden, denn die kommt wahrscheinlich erst nach der Premiere des 23. Films über 007.

Wir sind jedenfalls gespannt und freuen uns erst einmal auf "Skyfall"!

Die neuesten Bilder vom Photcall in der Türkei könnt ihr übrigens hier finden:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...all-turkey-29-04-2012-x-26-a.html#post1272571

*


----------



## Q (4 Mai 2012)

hier ist noch ein Trailer zum Film


----------



## MetalFan (4 Mai 2012)

Ich bin sehr gespannt...!


----------

